# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Pyetje mbi librin Lufta Dulces

## Darius

Ne kete teme mund te drejtoni pyetjet tuaja mbi ate qe do lexoni ne kryetemen Lufta Dulces. Do ju lutesha ti permbaheshit tematikes se librit dhe te kurseni komentet. Une do pergjigjem vetem per gjerat qe jane te paqarta ne liber, terma apo fenomene qe nuk njihen nga ju dhe skam aspak nder mend te debatoj per faktin nese e besoni apo jo ate qe shkruhet. Kjo te mbahet mire parasysh. Pra kjo teme eshte vetem pe te sqaruar cdo gje qe nuk e kuptoni dhe jo per replika.
Faleminderit.

----------


## GL_Branch

pepi se pari flm per shkrimin shpresoj se do vazhdosh deri fund ne kete teme.Une edhe ato shkrimet e vjetra i kam lexuar dhe me kane dukur mjafte interesante por ato tema i ke lene gjysme dhe si ke vazhduar p.sh Eksperimenti i Philadelfise dhe tjetra Jashtetoksoret.

Une kete teme e lexova si shpejte dhe disa fjali i tejkalove por do ta lexoj edhe njehere dhe pastaj te bej putje brenda temes por tash po ti bej disa pyetje siperfaqesore rreth kesaj teme:

1) Kur u botua ky liber dhe si e kane cilsuar lexuesit kete liber dhe a ka pas kundershtime nga personat zyrtar te NASE-s apo qeverise amerikane per ato fakte te BRANDON-it?

2)Pse gjithe ato fakte nga librat e ndryshme si dhe ne librin Lufta e Dulces dhe prap nuk besojn njerezit per ekzistimin e jashtetokesorve ne Toke (duke perfshi ndoshta mijera persona (plus njerez eminent) te cilet kan deklaruar per pranine e jashtoksoreve dhe disa prej tyre kane pasur kontakte ?

p.s Ky liber krahasim me librin Eksiperimenti i Filadelfise qenka shume i ndryshem sa i perket qenjes jashtoksore te ky liber o shkruan se alienet jane keqedashes kurse te Eksiperimenti i Filadelfise shkruante se jane 2 lloje racesh aliene njera race eshte shume dashamires kurse tjetra race te kundertendhe njeri spo di kujt mi besu  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s2 pepi me duket se kishe ti nje webside lidhje me misteret e UFO-se te lutem me trego si quhet WEBside yt se jam shume kurioz.

----------


## Darius

Ok ndonese pyetjet skane lidhje direkte me librin po i pergjigjem. Persa i perket shkrimit per Eksperimentin e Filadelfias mesa di une eshte konsumuar pjesa kryesore dhe eshte thene ajo qe dihet nga te gjithe per eksperimentin. Nese e ke fjalen per pjesen e fundit qe eshte shkrimi i perkthyer nga une dhe qe kam thene do e vazhdoj, arsyeja eshte e thjeshte. Nga autori nuk eshte postuar me dhe jam ne pritje te materialeve te reja. Ndersa per temen tjeter per jashtetokesoret edhe ka edhe ska arsye te mirefillte. Une ne kohen qe e fillova shkrimin isha moderator ketu dhe e mbaja temen te mbyllur. Me pas per disa arsye qe skane rendesi mu hoq moderatori dhe shkrimi mbeti i mbyllur keshtuqe se vazhdova dot. Tani qe jam moderator perseri do e vazhdoj po kerkon kohe per tu bere sepse jane shume materiale. Meqe kam filluar librin e Dulces do mbaroj njehere kete me pas do e vazhdoj temen.
Tani per pyetjet qe me ben ne lidhje me librin. Sjam i sigurt per vitin e botimit sepse ne momentin qe po te pergjigjem se kam librin perpara syve por me duket se eshte botuar ne vitin 1999 ose 2000. Libra te kesaj natyre nuk komentohen kurre nga instanca si Nasa apo qeveria amerikane. Arsyen do e kuptosh vete shume shpejt gjate leximit te pjese se librit qe vijon dhe do e gjesh shume shume te qarte.
Per pyetjen e dyte qe me ben ne lidhje me faktin pse njerezit nuk besojne kjo eshte shume e drejte si pyetje dhe me shume kuptim. Duke u nisur nga pozicioni personal nuk mund te jap nje pergjigje te sakte sepse do tingellonte ose shume i vrazhde ose shume ofensive dhe se kam ate te drejte.  :buzeqeshje:  Seicili ka botekuptimin e tij dhe bindjet e tija dhe sidomos menyren sesi percepton realitetin. Kur vjen puna tek ufologjia dhe cdo gje qe lidhet me te jane vete njerezit me mosbesimin e tyre qe e mbajne sekret ate qe ndodh dhe nuk duhet shume mundim nga qeveria amerikane apo instanca te caktuara te saj per te fshehur te verteten. Pra besimi ose jo tek ufo-t ka lidhje para se gjithash me njohurine qe ka dikush per kete problem. Fatkeqesisht shume njerez nxitohen te dalin ne konkluzion pa patur njohuri fare ose shume te pakta gje qe e eshte fare e pamjaftueshme per te thene besoj ose jo. Une do i keshilloja te gjithe ata qe kane deshire te dine me shume, te mundohen te lexojne sepse materialet jane kaq voluminoze sa cdo vit qe kalon ufologjia me literaturen e saj po thyen cdo rekord. Por nese mungon interesi, mungojne dhe informacionet. Nese sje i interesuar, nuk mund te shohesh as librat, as filmat dhe as informacionin perkates. Per gjera te natyres se tille kushdo duhet te kete nje mendje shume analitike dhe te shofi faktet ne sy dhe jo natyren e fenomenit. Por sic e thote dhe Shopenhaueri, shabllonizmi eshte me kollaj te pranohet sesa realiteti i frikshem. Ketu ai ka parasysh qe ne si shoqeri jemi te mesuar me nje standart ne menyren e te menduarit dhe te te parit te gjerave. Ushqehemi nga mediat dhe cdo gje qe thuhet nga ato na mjafton per te krijuar mendimet tona dhe mjaftohemi me aq. Shkojme me kolektivin dhe te ndryshmen se perceptojme dot si te tille po na frikeson dhe step, prandaj dhe e mohojme. Qe te hysh ne detaje te tilla sme takon mua ta bej sepse sic e thashe me larte skam te drejte te gjykoj asnjeri.  Ajo qe eshte e rendesishme eshte fakti qe ne kohen e sotme, ne te ashtuquajturen New Age po kthehet ne faktor kryesor te qenurit Open Mind apo nese do e perktheja ne menyre banale me mendje te hapur ndaj te rejave dhe perceptimit te realitetit. Perse njerezit nuk besojne? Pyetje me vend ! Ne kete liber qe po perkthej ka nje detaj shume domethenes qe po e citoj perseri



> Mbulimi i te vertetes ishte kaq i suksesshem saqe ne vitin 1985 nje shkenctar i ri ne Laboratorin e Propulsionit Reaktin ne Pasadena, Califorina, Dr Al Hibbs kur shikonte ne nje videokasete filmimin e nje disku fluturues te permasave gjigande, do te deklaronte: Nuk kam nder mend te bej asnje koment per kete ufo nese nuk kam me shume informacion. Me pak fjale Dr Hibbs shikonte mbretin lakuriq dhe shoshte qe Ai natyrisht qe duket lakuriq po kjo nuk provon qe ai eshte lakuriq.


Kur lexon kete fragment besoj se e merr te qarte pergjigjen e pyetjes tende. 
Ne fund ben nje paralelizem me Eksperimentin e Filadelfias dhe me thua qe jane dy lloj alienesh, nje pale e mire dhe tjetra e keqe. Do te te keshilloja dicka: Gjithmone kur lexon materiale te kesaj natyre mundohu te jesh shume i kujdesshem dhe i vemendshem. Keqkuptimi me i vogel te krijon ide te gabuara dhe nuk te le te shikosh faktet sic jane. Materiali i Jessup lidhej ngushte me eksperimentin dhe ne thelb vetem sa e ka cikur problemin me alienet. Pra si informacion eshte shume i paket dhe jo i trajtuar. 
Vazhdimi i leximit te librit do te te japi ide shume te qarta per shume pyetje qe do kesh, por mundohu te jesh i vemendshem ne ate qe lexon.
Po postoj me poshte kopertinen e librit qe mund ta urdherosh ne amazon.com apo ta lexosh ne internet sepse eshte i postuar ne shume website.

----------


## ANGRA

Po e lexoj me vemendje kete shkrim dhe te falenderoj per te.Pyetj ime eshte:Pse ne liber nuk ka ngjarje qe te kene ndodhur pas viti 1999.Mos valle nga ky vit e deri me sot nuk ka ndodhur me asgje?Apo mos ndoshta do te flitet per to ne vazhdim te ketij shkrimi?

----------


## Darius

Libri ka trajtuar ngjarjet deri ne vitin 1998 dhe qe nga ajo periudhe ka qene ne perpunim e siper. Faktikisht libri si liber i shtypur ka mbaruar me kohe po une po hedh te gjitha materialet qe jane bashkangjitur me pas ne internet nga autori. Nese ke lexuar librin me vemendje kur flet per eksperiencen e Christa Tilton aty shpjegohet me detaje udhetimi i saj ne Dulce dhe ajo qe ka konstatuar. Pra qe duket sikur ska me aktivitet te jashtem. Nga gjerat qe kam lexuar keto kohet e fundit Dulce jo vetem qe vazhdon por ka patur nje vale gjymtimesh perseri nga mesi i vitit 2005 dhe dy raste gjymtimi njerezish. Ne mes te dhjetorit te kaluar ne emisionin radiofonik Coast to Coast qe transmetohet edhe ne internet (eshte me pagese) ishin te ftuar dy ish-punonjes te Dulces dhe qe konfirmuan me detaje theniet e Thomas Castellos dhe faktin qe laboratoret e Dulces jane spostuar diku tjeter mbas ekspozimit qe ju be. Ata mendojne se baza eshte spostuar diku ne Utah po jo se cdo gje eshte mbyllur. Baza vazhdon te ekzistoje vetem se jane ndryshuar hyrjet. Nuk perdoren me ato te Dulces por ato qe jane ne krahun e kundert te rrafshnaltes madje dhe ato qe jane me dhjetra milje larg.

----------


## Darius

Se harrova te shtoj dhe dicka tjeter. Lajmet te tilla si ato per Dulcen nuk jane gjera qe i degjon cdo dite apo ke informacion te perditshem. Mos harro kur lexon librin mbi Dulcen, aty ke informacion qe fillon qe ne mes te viteve 60-te. Pra pavaresisht se e lexon te koncentruar ne 160 faqe ato materiale jane akumuluar nder vite. Nuk kane ndodhur te gjitha brenda nje dite. Arsyeja tjeter eshte ajo e censures. Ka nje tendence te theksuar kohet e fundit per bllokime te materialeve te tilla ne internet. Shume forume qe trajtojne kete teme dhe news groups jane bllokuar ose sulmuar. Une jam ne nje news group qe komunikojme direkt me Alan De Walton (Branton) autori i librit me te cilin kam kontakte te rregullta me e-mail dhe po nepermjet e-mail i kam kerkuar lejen per perkthimin e librit. Dhe newsgroup yne eshte bllokuar disa here dhe materialet qe kemi postuar sjane shfaqur fare dhe userat nuk jane lajmeruar me e-mail fare. Pra arsye ka plot. Plus kesaj si Dulce ka shume baza dhe kjo nuk perben me news. Ajo qe perbeu new kohet e fundit psh eshte ajo qe ka ndodhur ne Rusi me skandalin qe ka plasur me shume shkenctare qe kane dhene doreheqjen per dicka qe ka lidhje me nje sekret mbi UFO-t dhe nje projekt sekret te quajtur KBAT746432. Ky projekt ka filluar me renien e nje ufoje ne vitin 2000 ne detin Kara qe eshte ne perendim te Siberise. Lexojeni ketu: *KBAT ALIEN FOOTAGE INVESTIGATION PAGE*

----------


## monarku

Ju pershendes ,shkrim i bukur por megjithate duhet qe ju ti lexoni edhe dy libra te tjer qe te kuptoni edhe me mire realitetin e ketyre ngjarjeve dhe qe jam shum i sigurt qe nuk i keni lexuar ju pershendes perzemersisht e per titujt e librit nese jeni i interesuar me shkruaj.

----------


## Darius

> Ju pershendes ,shkrim i bukur por megjithate duhet qe ju ti lexoni edhe dy libra te tjer qe te kuptoni edhe me mire realitetin e ketyre ngjarjeve dhe qe jam shum i sigurt qe nuk i keni lexuar ju pershendes perzemersisht e per titujt e librit nese jeni i interesuar me shkruaj.


Libra ka shume per tema te kesaj natyre. Kush liber eshte ose me sakte cfare librash jane se spo shoh asnje titull ne shkrimin tend???

----------


## monarku

Pershendetje .... ja edhe dy tituj te librave po nga i njejti autor megjithse jane pak veshtir per tu gjetur dhe shpresoj qe pasi ti kesh lexuar apo edhe nese i ke lexuar te diskutojm rreth kesaj teme ....

 Muhammed Isa Davud

1. FIJET SEKRETE TE DEXHALLIT MESIH DHE TREKENDESHI I BERMUDEVE
2. DIALOG ME XHININ MUSLIMAN

 Ku ne te dy librat autori mbeshtetet ne Ajete te KUR`AN-it dhe Hadise te Pejgamberit Muhamedit a.s.

----------


## Darius

Jo nuk i kam lexuar por te pakten nga titulli me duken jashte subjektit  :buzeqeshje: 
Sidoqofte libra te tille ka shume dhe nuk mund te pretendohet qe te jene lexuar te gjithe. 
Faleminderit per informacionin.

----------


## monarku

Te dy librat jane po te ketij subjekti dhe jane kryevepra te ketyre subjekteve.

----------


## xfiles

> Te dy librat jane po te ketij subjekti dhe jane kryevepra te ketyre subjekteve.


ku mund ti gjej?

----------


## Darius

Po te japi titullin origjinal besoj se mund te gjendjen ne Amazon.com

----------


## xfiles

> Po te japi titullin origjinal besoj se mund te gjendjen ne Amazon.com


jam fukara e nuk blej dot tek amazon.com  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Wolf

Ne rradhe te pare pergezoj inicitiven e pepit per keto shkrime shume interesante dhe te uroj suksese ne gjithshka.

Une akoma se kam lexuar te gjithe librin "Lufta e Dulces" per arsye kohe te limituar por kisha dhe une nje pyetje qe me beri pershtypje qe ne fillimet e shkrimit.
Thuhet se ka baza te medhaja nen Toke,biles maramendese.Diku permendej qe njera te ishte me permasat e Manhatanit,dhe keto baza kane "kapilare" ne te gjithe boten.Dmth galerite e tyre shtrihen kudo ne kete Toke ose pothuajse,dhe pa dijenine e njerezimit pervec subjekteve sekrete te USA dhe te ndonje ose disa shteteve te tjere.
Atehere pytja ishte: Si ka mundesi qe ne gjithe keto shpime qe behen ne Toke per arsye te ndryshme,si psh shpime per nafte,shpime per uje,shpime per minerale te ndryshme,minierat e shumta qe jane ne bote dhe qe galerite e tyre shtrihen me kilometra nen toke etj etj, si ka mundesi qe asnje nuk ka rastisur te kryqezohet me keto tunele apo me keto baza sekrete UFO-sh?Derisa mendohet qe ne nentoken tone ka me mijera UFO qe e kane pushtuar pothuajse te gjithe nentoken atehere si ka mundesi qe nga nje shpim i zakonshem ska ndodhur asnje koicidence qe nga shpimet e thella te kete arritur deri ne galerite e UFO-ve?
Ose ose diku do ndertohet nje metro,dhe nje dege e metrose(ose subway si i thone) kalon afer ose e shpon nje galeri te ketyre bazave sekrete.Kush e devijon kete projekt ose nqs nuk ka mundesi devijimi sepse eshte i vetmi vend i lire dhe i pershtateshem per kalimin e metrose atehere si i behet??Sma do mendja qe nje shtet do te digjte nje projekt miljona dollare per te mbajtur nje sekret qe fundja nuk dihet nga te gjitha substancat e shtetit.Ose nuk mund ti hiqet vize ekzistences ose popullit te nje shteti (e zeme popullin Amerikan si me i fuqishmi ne kete Toke),te lihej pas dore infrastuktura,shendeti,sherbimet e ndryshme si dhe mbrojtja per ate popull kundrejt mbajtjes se sekretit dhe perkrahjes se UFO-ve dhe eksperimenteve te ndryshme.

Keto jane pyetje jashte librit ma do mendja por dihet qe natyra e rraces Humane eshte shume kurioze.Dhe gjera te tilla nuk lihen thjesht ne nje cope leter sidomos per nje "projekt gjigand" sic jane keto baza.

----------


## Darius

Pyetje me vend  :buzeqeshje:  Ne fakt po e prisja nje pyetje te tille dhe me vjen mire qe i erdhi rradha. White keto baza shtrihen nen toke ne thellesi te medha. Mesatarisht ato fillojne 4 km e me shume thelle ne toke dhe vazhdojne nganjehere edhe deri ne 18 km. Ajo qe eshte per tu permendur ka lidhje me ekzistencen e tuneleve dhe shpellave nentokesore qe jane shume te vjetra, shume me te vjetra se sa eshte historia e rregjistruar. Ka disa legjenda por edhe deshmi te koheve moderne qe flasin per ekzistencen e nje "mbreterie" te nendheshme qe quhet Agartha me qendren e saj nen shkretetiren e Gobit ne Mongoli. Qe prej aty ka nje sistem gjigand tunelesh qe shkon ne te gjithe boten, poshte maleve, poshte fushave, poshte lumenjve, liqeneve madhe edhe poshte deteve dhe oqeaneve. Sipas deshmive kjo mbreteri eshte thjesht vazhdimesia e nje civilizimi shume te lashte te cilet kane zgjedhur per te jetuar nen toke. Ka deshmi qe ata kane marre kontakt me qeverine amerikane por se per cfare eshte folur kjo nuk dihet e sakte. Ekziston nje ditar i nje admirali amerikan i quajtur Richard E. Byrd (hero i fluturimeve dhe eksplorimeve ne Antarktite gjate viteve 30-te dhe me pas komandanti i trupave aleate qe kryen sulmin mbi Antarktite ne mars dhe prill te vitit 1947 kunder mbeturinave te ushtrise naziste te cilet kane patur dhe vazhdojne te kene bazen e tyre aty te quajtur New Schwabenland. Ne kete ditar flitet mire per civilizimin e nendheshem qe u has gjate ekspedites. Po ashtu ka me mijera deshmi te speleologeve, gjeologeve, arkeologeve dhe paleontologeve profesionist dhe amatore qe konfirmojne ekzistencen e ketij civilizimi misterioz qe eshte pjese e kulturave te lashta te Tokes. Libri Lufta Dulces vetem sa e prek kete subjekt sepse perqendrohet me shume tek baza e Dulces por une kam hapur nje kryeteme ne kete nenforum qe flet per mistere dhe do e trajtoj kete teme akoma me gjere. Po ashtu do filloj postimin e nje tjeter libri te natyres se Dulces por qe merret ne menyre specifikie me nentoken, civilizimet e saj dhe provat dhe deshmite qe ekzistojne. Edhe ky liber eshte i lidhur ngushte me Ufot por ka nje informacion fantastik qe nuk e gjen ne revista dhe programe te zakonshme.
Me ben nje pyetje qe thua kush i deviojn projektet e ndryshme apo aktivitete qe lidhen me nentoken. Ka te dhena te mjaftueshme qe pothuajse te gjitha qeveria e medha dhe ato te vendeve te zhvilluara sot kane dijeni mese te plote persa i perket fenomenit te UFO-ve, Civilizimeve te Nendheshme dhe fakte te tjera qe jane off limits per pjesen tjeter te popullsise. Pra nuk eshte e veshtire te merret me mend se kush i devijon.
Nese pergjigja ime nuk te duket e mjaftueshme per pyetjen qe ben atehere te kerkoj vetem te besh pak me shume durim dhe te lexosh materilalet qe do vijojne dhe qe do jene pikerisht per kete teme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Tek libri lufta e dulces jepet nje interviste me Alex Christopher ne lidhje me aeroportin e ri ne Denver.
Me kish rastisur te shkarkoja nje faqe web ku ishte po kjo interviste e shoqeruar me foto,
besoj se do ishte me e e qarte duke pare vete fotot.

grupi i meposhtem tregon disa nga simbolet masone ne kete aeroport.

----------


## xfiles

me poshte tregohen tre arkivolet e tre vajzave perkatesisht afrikane,indiane dhe hebree.

----------


## xfiles

foto te femijes gjerman te cileit femijet e rracave te ndryshme i dorezojne armet.

----------


## xfiles

dhe te tjerat ...

----------

